# Discus anyone?



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Its me again...

I have a lonely discus looking for a home. If you have a large discus display tank and have room for another discus let me know. Unknown sex, eating well...photo attached. No hard water discus keepers please...lol. :mrgreen:


----------

